# Aed 40,000 per month, aed 110k housing, and medical plus flights, Dubai or not 2 buy



## MoeJoe (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi to all, 

I have just been offered a package of Aed 35,000 per mont, Aed 110k for housing, with 1 flight home a year, and medical cover. The position i have taken involves Marketing strategy, planning and implementation. Bearing in Mind im 24, single and don't drink or go clubbing, what kind of of lifestyle can i afford over there? I got the job through a contact of my fathers so that compensated for me being a new graduate. I had to negotiate, the tight ass originally offered me Aed 20,000, but i have survived the souks of Marrakech without paying tourist prices and i thought no way am i taking tourist wages. The job involves a 6 moths probationary period. Also the guy said something about a government fast track talent scheme that he would recommend me for after 18 months, if i proved myself capable. Should i drop my life in London for this? Please advise, coz i have only been to Dubai once, and that was in 1991 when i was 7, all i remember was that it was the first time i felt hot air.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you are 24 and single that is a good offer. The housing allowance would get you a decent one-bed apartment so you'd have loads of cash.

If you are unsure about changing your life and noving out here I strongly suggest that you come out for a few days and see how you like it. Dubai has changed practically beyong recognition since 1991.

Well done


----------



## MoeJoe (Mar 24, 2008)

What kind of region can i stay in with the allowance and i dont mind contributing some of my salary to get a good Area. Some of the places i hear are Jamierah, Bur Dubai ect what are they like? Ideally i would like a nice area that has mosques nearby, and also many of the recreational stuff like cafes, malls, shisha places etc


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Where will you be working? 

Don't worry about being near a mosque - we do have a lot of them  Not exactly short of malls and cafes either!

Seriously, traffic can be appalling so for quality of life it is best to minimise your journey. Let me know where the office is and I can give you suggestions.


----------



## MoeJoe (Mar 24, 2008)

The office is located in in the Dubai internet city area? How big is Dubai?


----------



## MoeJoe (Mar 24, 2008)

How cheap are cars in Dubai? I just saw a 2003 BMW Z4 advertised for 55000 that seems to cheap to be true? How much are new cars there, or car say around 2 years old


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai is pretty big! It is stretched out along 50km (ish). Suggest you google for a map.

If you are in DIC, it is probably best to look for a place in the Marina. I know of one bedroom places in Jumeirah Beach Residence that have been going for AED 95k pa. The Marina is very Western in that there are few mosques or shisha cafes there. A place in Al Barsha might be more what you are after.

You mentioned Jumeirah, but that is largely villas and Bur Dubai would be a bit of pain regarding travelling.

Cars are cheaper than in the UK - I don't know prices. Have a look at the car setion of Gulf News for info. Suggest you lease a car to start with though, especially as you can't buy one until you have your residency & a proper Dubai licence.


----------

